# lizard ID



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

While this is not in my tank, I sure think it is an amazing looking lizard.
All I know is that the picture was taken by a friend of mine in Bermuda.
I'm guessing some type of anole? Anyone?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

The gold eye ring would be consistent with _Anolis leachii_ although, I've never seen one with that tail coloration/pattern.


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

It looks to me to be anolis grahami, or Jamaican anole. It has be introduced to Bermuda. Here's a good link with a photo.

http://www.homestead.com/anolis/grahami.html

Justin


----------

